# مش تدخلا منى لكنه رجاء



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

ليس تدخلا منى فى العمل الادارى للمنتدى

 _ لكن _ 

ياريت فى قسم الأخبار ان يوضع الرابط كماهو متبع بالقسم العلمى والثقافى

لنتاكد من الخبر ويكون مصدر موثوق فيه وليس منقول من منتدى

آخر ___ مع الأسف والأعتذار لتدخى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

لا معاك حق يالنهيسي عشان الاخبار الكاذبه كتير

معاك حق

سلام و نعمه


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> لا معاك حق يالنهيسي عشان الاخبار الكاذبه كتير
> 
> معاك حق
> 
> سلام و نعمه


*الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع جدا شكرا​*


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2010)

انت فعلا معاك حق 

علشان يكون مصدر موثوق فيه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## christin (21 يناير 2010)

*معاك حق بس مش عارفه لي اني اقول رائي ولا لأ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

طلب عادل ومنصف ومنطق 
يجب ان يتحلى الجميع بالمصداقية في الخبر وفي نقل الخبر واسناده الى مصادره .

هذا الطلب نتوجه به جميعا الى كل المشاركين في نقل الاخبار .


----------



## طحبوش (22 يناير 2010)

معك حق


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انت فعلا معاك حق
> 
> علشان يكون مصدر موثوق فيه
> 
> ...


*أم النور تبارككم اختنا كاندى _- شكرا لمروركم الغالى جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> *معاك حق بس مش عارفه لي اني اقول رائي ولا لأ​*


*شكرا جدا ليكم


نعم لازم تقولى رأيك لازم​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

*الرب يكون معاكم


شكرا جدا لرايكم الغالى جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> معك حق


*الرب يبارك رأيكم الجميل جدا شكرا​*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2010)

christin قال:


> *معاك حق بس مش عارفه لي اني اقول رائي ولا لأ​*


*اكيد اختنا العزيزة الك الحق بكل شيئ وسطينا
انتي عضوة بالمنتدي يعني  جزء من المنتدي
واكيد هنحب مشاركتك معانا بكل كبيرة وصغيرة


اخي محبوب المسيح هاد اقتراح رائع بوافقك علية
واتمني قبولة بالنسبة للأدارة والعمل بية من قبل مشرف القسم

سلام ومنعمة
*​


----------

